# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Profili Islamik i Shqiperisë

## Force-Intruder

Ceshtja eshte e thjeshte. Shqiperia eshte nje vend qe aspiron integrim Europian.
Pamvaresisht nga sa thuhet e premtohet, e verteta eshte qe Shqiperia eshte akoma larg, dhe ka rruge per te bere nese realisht nje dite do te pranohet si shtet antar i BE.

Do te ishte e kote te permendej rendesia e nje ngjarjeje te tille per gjeo-politiken dhe ekonomine shqiptare.

Per te qene realiste, nje nga pengesat me te cilat Shqiperia do te ndeshet ne kete udhe, eshte etiketimi si shtet musliman qe i eshte dhene vendit.
Do te ishte e kote te mohoej, sepse mjafton shembulli i Turqise per ta vertetuar qe Europa nuk eshte treguar dashamirese me shtetet me shumice muslimane.


Ne kete pike do te doja mendimin tuaj :

*Pershkrimi i Shqiperise si "shtet me profil islamik", do ta ndihmoje apo pengoje integrimin e vendit ne BE ?*

Nje vote dhe nje shpjegim i shkurter mbi voten eshte mese i mjaftueshem.
Askush nuk ka nevoje ti mbushe mendjen askujt, per asgje.

Faleminderit!

----------


## Kinney

Ska dyshim qe e pengon.

----------


## bindi

"Sa keq ,qe nuk do mund te integrohemi ne Europe.....

----------


## sdi-gja

Edhe disa sulme terroristash me 'mbrojt profetin' per vahabistave Kosovar e maqedons edhe adios

----------


## Black_Mamba

Po de sdi gjaja ashtu eshte se ne kendej ua merkemi ftyren juve andej nga shqiperia,boheni njerez njeher ju mandej thuaj per ne kendej,jeni te pamvarur 100 vite dhe shqiperia u duhete me ec shuuuuum me para seq eshte tash,po ja se kete nuk e keni bere vet ju me gjithe politikanet tuaj,sidomos ne krye me grek siq eshte nano dhe rama,keshtu qe ju u jepni hapsir atyre me shum,ska faj feja ketu po ka faj njeriu qe eshte kunder gjakut shtetit te vet.
Dhe ta kesh te qart nje gje,shqiperin ti smund ta duash me shum se une apo ne qe jemi jasht saj,neve na djek me shum se disave prej jush qe jeni mbrenda kufijve te saj.

Dhe per Temen shqipria nuk eshte dicka e feve shqiperia eshte e shqipetareve qoft mbrenda saj qoft jasht saj,por shqiperis te keqijat ja bien politikajt e saj dhe pas krejt gjerave hajt se po ja hudhim fes mos mos mu boheni Rus apo Izraelit ju lutem.

----------


## Kinney

> Po de sdi gjaja ashtu eshte se ne kendej ua merkemi ftyren juve andej nga shqiperia,boheni njerez njeher ju mandej thuaj per ne kendej,jeni te pamvarur 100 vite dhe shqiperia u duhete me ec shuuuuum me para seq eshte tash,po ja se kete nuk e keni bere vet ju me gjithe politikanet tuaj,sidomos ne krye me grek siq eshte nano dhe rama,keshtu qe ju u jepni hapsir atyre me shum,ska faj feja ketu po ka faj njeriu qe eshte kunder gjakut shtetit te vet.
> Dhe ta kesh te qart nje gje,shqiperin ti smund ta duash me shum se une apo ne qe jemi jasht saj,neve na djek me shum se disave prej jush qe jeni mbrenda kufijve te saj.
> 
> Dhe per Temen shqipria nuk eshte dicka e feve shqiperia eshte e shqipetareve qoft mbrenda saj qoft jasht saj,por shqiperis te keqijat ja bien politikajt e saj dhe pas krejt gjerave hajt se po ja hudhim fes mos mos mu boheni Rus apo Izraelit ju lutem.


mbase e keqkuptove sondazhin,
sondazhi nuk te pyet nese ti mendon se islami eshte diçka e mire per shqiptaret etj etj etj.
sondazhi pyet se si mendon ti e shikon evropa islamin ne shqiperi, me sy te mire apo me sy te keq?

----------


## Qyfyre

Un votoj per te treten

*- Eshte i parendesishem per integrimin e saj ne BE*

----------


## ximi_abedini

pa idetitetin ton fetar e kombtar ne nuk mujm me arrit asgje nese do fshehi do jemi popull i humbur

nese na mohohet identiteti fetar e kombtar neve sna vyn asgje be

ne jemi musliman shqiptar ne tjeter smundemi mu ba nese be na pranon si musliman mir mirpo nese nuk na pranon ne  be per shkak te fes nuk do ishte ne rregull te asimilojm fen dhe kulturen ton ne jemi te till tjer smundemi mu ba

----------


## fattlumi

Ne Evrope do te integrohen edhe Shqiperia,edhe Kosova ,mirepo jo si shtete te etiketuara islamike,mirepo si dy shtete qe mbrojne vlerat demokratike evropiane,perndryshe sdo kishim kerkuar te integrohemi ne Evrope.
Kur themi se deshirojme te integrohemi ne Evrope atehere duhet respektuar vlerat e asaj familjeje te quajtur Evrope ku edhe ne po synojme te jemi pjestar ,perndryshe do kishim kerkuar integrim dikund tjeter.

----------


## Jack Watson

E pengon!

Në BE Shqipëria mendohet si një vend mysliman i Lindjes së Mesme, gjë që s'është fare e vërtetë duke ditur që pjesa dërrmuese e myslimanëve në Shqipëri është mysliman sa për të thënë dhe se nuk respektojnë asnjë nga pikat e Islamit (si psh shkuarja në xhami - shumica s'ka qenë as edhe njëherë të vetme në xhami, ndalimi i alkoolit -  gati të gjithë konsumojnë birrë, raki, verë; kodi i veshjes, shumica nuk di të bëjë asnjë lutje në arabisht, shumica e brezit të ri kanë emra europiano-kristian edhe pse kanë mbiemra musliman etj... Ky epiteti "vend musliman" na ndjek gabimisht që nga koha e Zogut me atë 70% e famshëm, në realitet as 5% e popullsisë nuk e praktikon Islamin. Megjithatë skemi ça të bëjmë, e kemi të ngjitur mrapa si pullë poste, apo nuk kanë shkuar këta leshkot dhe janë bërë anëtarë të Konferëncës Islamike (asgjë s'kemi përfituar prej tyre, vetëm prishje imazhi, as pavarësinë e Kosovës nuk denjojnë ta njohin zgjepsit). Si dhe këta fytyrë palarët që arrestohen për terrorizëm (pavarësisht se në çdo rast janë nga Maqedonia e Kosova, prap imazhi i Shqipërisë e ha. 

Por mund të rezultojë edhe diçka që mund të ndihmojë integrimin. Për shkak se Europa do t'i tregojë një shembull botës që vendet me shumicë myslimane nuk kanë problem për Europën. Do të thonë ja shikoni Shqipërinë, vend mysliman por në BE lol. Por gjithsesi më shumë mendoj se e pengon.

----------


## gimche

Edhe sikur të bëhët konvertim masiv kjo nuk i ndryshon mentalitet e personave, andaj etiketimi me cilën do fe Shqipërisë nuk i jep një plus apo minus të madh.
Evropa e kohës bashkëkohore nuk i jep rëndësi fesë (jo asaj Islame mirpo në përgjithësi), kemi rastin kur në Austri Kisha është shëndërruar në Xhami, kjo për faktin se nuk ka besimtarë në atë pjesë ku ishte Kisha, një tjetër fakt është se Evropa po mundohet që brezat e rinj t'i edukoj në frymen evropian (laike), duke mos u varur nga ndonjëra fe, mirpo duke i marrë vetëm ato "të mirat" që sjellin të gjitha fetë pa dallim dhe në sy të tyre "të mirat" e fesë janë festat andaj sot në evropë festohen festat e cilës do fe, kjo për të treguar respekt ndaj tyre dhe besimtarëve të tyre, si dhe të shfrytëzohet një ditë e lirë.
Mendoj se Evropës nuk i pengon identiteti Islam i Shqipërisë, kjo për faktin se Evropa është e informuar për Islamin që mbretëron në Shqipëri, për tolerancën ndër-fetare dhe vend i cili nuk përbën rrezik për terrorizëm. Shqipëria nuk është një vend që fenë Islame e ka që dy vite mirpo Shqipëria këtë fe e ka me shekuj andaj sikur të kishte rryma ekstreme moti Shqipëria do të involvohej dhe sot ajo do të ishte krahasuar me shembujt e Somalisë, Afganistanit, Irakut apo tanimë edhe Iranit, mirpo realisht jo Shqipëria nëse krahasohet me ndonjë vend Islamik mund të jetë më e përafërta me Emiratet e Bashkuara Arabe (UAE - Dubai, Abu Dhabi etj.) ku perendimorët synojnë t'i kalojnë pushimet, aq lart shkon toleranca fetare, e njejtë është edhe Shqipëria kështu që të këtë mendime se i pengon më duket e pabazë.

Respekte!

----------


## Black_Mamba

> mbase e keqkuptove sondazhin,
> sondazhi nuk te pyet nese ti mendon se islami eshte diçka e mire per shqiptaret etj etj etj.
> sondazhi pyet se si mendon ti e shikon evropa islamin ne shqiperi, me sy te mire apo me sy te keq?


Shiko se keqkuptova une pyetjen thjesht ju pergjigja dikujt me lart.

Thash se seshte problemi i fes ketu qe ende shqiperia seshte pjes e Evropes,thjesht jane politikat e politikanjeve tone qe jane me manjaka se xhdo politikan ne bote sidomos rama.

Dhe e di cka Kinney,Evropa si Evrop gjithmon na ka ngul thiken pas shpine neve shqiptareve,pleqt gjithmon e kan thene kete MOJ EVROP MOJ OROSPI dhe eshte e vertet se Orospi eshte Evropa.

----------


## Black_Mamba

> E pengon!
> 
> Në BE Shqipëria mendohet si një vend mysliman i Lindjes së Mesme, gjë që s'është fare e vërtetë duke ditur që pjesa dërrmuese e myslimanëve në Shqipëri është mysliman sa për të thënë dhe se nuk respektojnë asnjë nga pikat e Islamit (si psh shkuarja në xhami - shumica s'ka qenë as edhe njëherë të vetme në xhami, ndalimi i alkoolit -  gati të gjithë konsumojnë birrë, raki, verë; kodi i veshjes, shumica nuk di të bëjë asnjë lutje në arabisht, shumica e brezit të ri kanë emra europiano-kristian edhe pse kanë mbiemra musliman etj... Ky epiteti "vend musliman" na ndjek gabimisht që nga koha e Zogut me atë 70% e famshëm, në realitet as 5% e popullsisë nuk e praktikon Islamin. Megjithatë skemi ça të bëjmë, e kemi të ngjitur mrapa si pullë poste, apo nuk kanë shkuar këta leshkot dhe janë bërë anëtarë të Konferëncës Islamike (asgjë s'kemi përfituar prej tyre, vetëm prishje imazhi, as pavarësinë e Kosovës nuk denjojnë ta njohin zgjepsit). Si dhe këta fytyrë palarët që arrestohen për terrorizëm (pavarësisht se në çdo rast janë nga Maqedonia e Kosova, prap imazhi i Shqipërisë e ha. 
> 
> Por mund të rezultojë edhe diçka që mund të ndihmojë integrimin. Për shkak se Europa do t'i tregojë një shembull botës që vendet me shumicë myslimane nuk kanë problem për Europën. Do të thonë ja shikoni Shqipërinë, vend mysliman por në BE lol. Por gjithsesi më shumë mendoj se e pengon.



Jo more emri KRISTIAN qenka emer Evrope hahaha,edhe ket e ndegjova me ne fund,edhe emri paska rendesi tash se ne evrop kinse tjera emra perdorin hahaha.

----------


## gimche

> E pengon!
> 
> Në BE Shqipëria mendohet si një vend mysliman i Lindjes së Mesme, gjë që s'është fare e vërtetë duke ditur që pjesa dërrmuese e myslimanëve në Shqipëri është mysliman sa për të thënë dhe se nuk respektojnë asnjë nga pikat e Islamit (si psh shkuarja në xhami - shumica s'ka qenë as edhe njëherë të vetme në xhami, ndalimi i alkoolit -  gati të gjithë konsumojnë birrë, raki, verë; kodi i veshjes, shumica nuk di të bëjë asnjë lutje në arabisht, shumica e brezit të ri kanë emra europiano-kristian edhe pse kanë mbiemra musliman etj... Ky epiteti "vend musliman" na ndjek gabimisht që nga koha e Zogut me atë 70% e famshëm, në realitet as 5% e popullsisë nuk e praktikon Islamin. Megjithatë skemi ça të bëjmë, e kemi të ngjitur mrapa si pullë poste, apo nuk kanë shkuar këta leshkot dhe janë bërë anëtarë të Konferëncës Islamike (asgjë s'kemi përfituar prej tyre, vetëm prishje imazhi, as pavarësinë e Kosovës nuk denjojnë ta njohin zgjepsit). Si dhe këta fytyrë palarët që arrestohen për terrorizëm (pavarësisht se në çdo rast janë nga Maqedonia e Kosova, prap imazhi i Shqipërisë e ha. 
> 
> Por mund të rezultojë edhe diçka që mund të ndihmojë integrimin. Për shkak se Europa do t'i tregojë një shembull botës që vendet me shumicë myslimane nuk kanë problem për Europën. Do të thonë ja shikoni Shqipërinë, vend mysliman por në BE lol. Por gjithsesi më shumë mendoj se e pengon.


Emri "Sara" është emer Islam, femrat sot çmendet pas ketij emri, do ta pengoj kjo integrimin në EU?!

----------


## uvejsa

Islami nuk e pengon Shqiperine te inkuadrohet ne BE, por BE-ja e pengon Shqiperine te inkuadrohet me Islamin. Njejte sikurse me Turqine.

Por hyrjen ne BE nuk e konsideroj si marrje te vizes per ne parajse, mjafton ta kujtojme Rumonine dhe ta kuptojme kete.
Ndersa ne anen tjeter Turqia edhe pse jashte BE-se, ajo me PUNE po arrine te hyje ne mesin e Fuqive te Medha. Kjo eshte ceshtja. Kot hyn ne BE kur nuk ke njerez te zote qe ta cojne vendin drejt progresit, kur nuk ke nje Kissinger si Turqia psh. 


P.S. po e sjell nje artikull te Le Monde, qe e shpjegon shume mire se si mund nje shtet me identitet te vet dhe i vetem, te arrije kete status:


*Diplomacia e re turke*

Ministri i Jashtëm i Turqisë, Ahmet Davutoglu, është arkitekti i diplomacisë së re turke duke vepruar në të gjitha frontet njëherazi. Ai mban lidhjet me jashtë, shumëfishon kontaktet dhe ndërmjetësimet. E perceptuar për një kohë të gjatë në skenën ndërkombëtare si një xhuxh diplomatik, Turqia ka ri-zënë tashmë vend në gjirin e fuqive ndërkombëtare.

*“Boshti ynë është Ankaraja dhe horizonti ynë është 360°”* shprehet në mënyrë lakonike Ahmet Davutoglu.

*“Ne kemi shumë gjëra për të thënë. Vendet e mëdha duhet të na e vënë veshin”*, bën me dije ministri turk, që ka hartuar e dirigjuar ritmin ofensiv në fushën diplomatike.

Kjo figurë e mirë-shkolluar, një personalitet sa i zgjuar, aq edhe i edukuar - profesor i shkencave politike - ka vënë në jetë teorinë e tij të përpunuar aty nga fundi i viteve ‘90. Teza e tij “strategji me taban” vijëzon vendin e Turqisë në mjedisin e ri ndërkombëtar.

“Qysh prej rënies së Murit të Berlinit, mund të shihet si një fuqi rajonale dhe të veprojë në një klimë të shtendosjes së konflikteve, duke vënë në përdorim të gjitha mjetet e nevojshme”, analizon Cengiz Çandar, ekspert i politikës ndërkombëtare.

Roli i Ankarasë nuk është më i pjesshëm për t’u përcaktuar vetëm si “shtylla lindore” e NATO-s. Në një rend të ri botëror shumëpalësh, Turqia mund ta shprehë lirisht identitetin e saj evropian e perëndimor, ku përfshihen edhe ndjeshmërinë e saj kaukaziane, ato të Lindjes së Mesme apo ballkanike. Ky orientim i ri zë fill me fqinjët e saj: dikur në situata konfliktuale me pjesën më të madhe të vendeve fqinj, Turqia e Davutoglus ka vënë sot në zbatim parimin e “zero problemeve me fqinjët”.

Nëse në vitin 1999 urët e zjarrit ishin gati të përcëllonin marrëdhëniet turko-siriane, tashmë raportet diplomatike me Damaskun janë për t’u pasur zili: të dy vendet kanë krijuar dy këshilla të përbashkëta ministrash - qysh prej vitit 2009, duke i lënë udhë të lirë qarkullimit pa viza mes dy vendeve.

Ndikimi turk po ndihet gjithnjë e më i pranishëm edhe në Irak, me gjithë kundërshtinë e asohershme të SHBA-së, në vitin 2003. Raportet me fqinjin e zëshëm në rajon, Iranin, janë duke u normalizuar, ndërsa bashkëpunimi me Greqinë po fuqizohet. Ka nisur të shihet në horizont edhe veprimtaria diplomatike e “pajtimit historik” me Armeninë.

I etiketuar si “Kissingeri turk” nga ambasadori amerikan në Ankara, Davutoglu ka hedhur hapa të vegjël po të matur në formësimin e terrenit diplomatik turk. Ishte vetë ministri i Jashtëm turk që vuri në një tryezë bashkëbisedimi Sirinë dhe Izraelin në vitet 2007-2008, duke luajtur një rol të rëndësishëm ndërmjetësimi edhe mes delegacioneve të këtyre vendeve në Stamboll.

Në lidhje me Afganistan, ai vendosi kontakte të drejtpërdrejta me talebanët, madje i pari, dhe u shndërrua në përcjellësin kryesor të zërit të vendeve myslimane në konferencën e Londrës (në muajin janar).

Sa i takon Teheranit, ai i luajti të gjithë gurët diplomatikë për të përthyer sadopak qëndrimin e drejtpërdrejtë të presidentit iranian, Mahmoud Ahmedinejad, në lidhje me çështjen bërthamore.

Në Ballkan, u bë shtysë e hyrjes në bisedime mes Serbisë dhe Bosnjës...

Nga Maqedonia në Filipine, kudo që të hedhësh sytë, ndjehet prania e ndërmjetësisë turke.

Turqia është shndërruar në një aktor kryesor në Lindjen e Mesme, ku po renditet gjithnjë e më lart se Egjipti dhe Arabia Saudite, që kanë humbur lartësi në çështjet ndërmjetësuese në rajon.

Në Gaza, popullariteti i kryeministrit turk arriti kulminacionin në Forumin e Davosit (2009) ku ai kritikoi me tone të ashpra presidentin izraelit, Shimon Peres, pas operacioneve sulmuese të ndërmarra në Gaza, në dimrin e vitit 2008.

Turqit kanë vënë këmbë rishtas edhe në Magreb, Azinë Juglindore, ku qeverisja turke merret si shembull për botën myslimane. Nëpërmjet Organizatës së “Konferencës Islamike”(OCI), ajo ka mundësuar nënshkrimin e një sërë marrëveshjesh të shkëmbimit e qarkullimit të lirë me thuajse 60 vende.

Kështu, Turqia e ri-gjen veten në terrenin e saj të ndikimit të natyrshëm, prej Atlanitikut në Gjirin Persik, si në kohët e arta të Perandorisë Osmane.

Strategjia e ndjekur nga Davutoglu, një mysliman i devotshëm, shpesh është cilësuar nga kundërshtarët e tij të ashpër si një “neootomanizëm”. Disa prej tyre, mes tyre edhe ambasadori i hershëm turk, Faruk Lologlu, e akuzojnë se po i kthen shpinën Perëndimit dhe aleatëve tradicionalë të Turqisë: SHBA-së, Izraelit dhe Azerbajxhanit.

Ministri i Jashtëm turk e kundërshton këtë tezë të kundërshtarëve të tij. “BE-ja dhe NATO-ja mbeten dy shtyllat e diplomacisë turke”, fakton ai. Me gjithë ngadalësimin e ndjeshëm të marrëveshjes për integrimin në BE, që nisi në vitin 2004, reformat e kryera nga ekzekutivi turk kanë ndjekur, shpejt a ngadalë, udhën drejt Brukselit.

Larg paragjykimeve të kundërshtarëve të saj se po i kthen shpinën Perëndimit, vetëm e vetëm për t’u hedhur në krahaqafë të botës myslimane, Turqia ka shpërfaqur haptazi ngulmimin e saj për të zënë një vend të posaçëm në diplomacinë ndërkombëtare, diktuar edhe nga pozita e favorshme gjeografi ke dhe strategjike.

“Vendi ynë meriton të gëzojë besueshmëri”, përsërit krye-diplomati turk.

Ankaraja, anëtare e G-20-ës, u zgjodh anëtare jo e përhershme e Këshillit të Sigurimit të OKB-së. Lidhjet e saj janë fuqizuar sa me botën ruse, aq edhe me vendet e lindjes së Evropës. Diplomatët turq janë aktivë kudo në botë, pranë problematikave të reja të rruzullit.

Turqia festoi në vitin 2010 “Vitin e Japonisë”. Ajo ka lidhje të veçanta partneriteti me Brazilin. Për më tepër, është hedhur në një sulm të paparë diplomatik edhe në Afrikë.



*Le Monde*

----------


## Jack Watson

> Jo more emri KRISTIAN qenka emer Evrope hahaha,edhe ket e ndegjova me ne fund,edhe emri paska rendesi tash se ne evrop kinse tjera emra perdorin hahaha.


Ça ke që zgërdhihesh mër? Ti s'je as nga Shqipëria që t'ja kesh noj çik idenë për atë që kam thenë.

Ke pa ti psh musliman që u vënë fëmijëve të tyre emra kristian? Si kjo kategori ke sa të dush në Shqipëri, fëmijët e vegjël në shumicë kanë emrat europian (mes tyre kristian). Në fakt emrat që u vënë fëmijëve janë për faqe të zezë, emra të huj dhe pa kuptim në gjuhën shqipe, por ja që ky është realiteti. Rast konkret psh mund të ketë: Brajan Seferi ose Brajan Mehmeti lol, ose Lorenc Mahmutaj, bile një gocë e vogël këtu ka lagjia ime e ka emrin Kristina dhe mbiemrin mysliman (s'po ja them se çar mbiemri ka). Po t'i s'ke nga ta dish, prandaj nqs s'ja ke haberin mos repliko fare, as me "haha".  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Jack Watson

> Emri "Sara" është emer Islam, femrat sot çmendet pas ketij emri, do ta pengoj kjo integrimin në EU?!


Lol

Emri "Sara" vjen nga Bibla Hebraike, gruja e Arbrahamit e ka pas emrin Sara. Por gjendet edhe në Kuran ky emër (si dhe te Testamenti i Vjetër), ama Bibla Hebraike është më e vjetër se Kurani prandaj copyright-i i ngelet asaj. Në Shqipëri ky emër është shumë i përdorur, bile edhe në versionin "Sarah".

----------


## Black_Mamba

> Ça ke që zgërdhihesh mër? Ti s'je as nga Shqipëria që t'ja kesh noj çik idenë për atë që kam thenë.
> 
> Ke pa ti psh musliman që u vënë fëmijëve të tyre emra kristian? Si kjo kategori ke sa të dush në Shqipëri, fëmijët e vegjël në shumicë kanë emrat europian (mes tyre kristian). Në fakt emrat që u vënë fëmijëve janë për faqe të zezë, emra të huj dhe pa kuptim në gjuhën shqipe, por ja që ky është realiteti. Rast konkret psh mund të ketë: Brajan Seferi ose Brajan Mehmeti lol, ose Lorenc Mahmutaj, bile një gocë e vogël këtu ka lagjia ime e ka emrin Kristina dhe mbiemrin mysliman (s'po ja them se çar mbiemri ka). Po t'i s'ke nga ta dish, prandaj nqs s'ja ke haberin mos repliko fare, as me "haha".



Ore ti je gabim kur e lidh te emri,per mua emri ne gjuh te huaj eshte e ndaluar shkurt qart dhe shqip emra me kuptim te shqipes e jo Antonie apo Kokoxhambo.

Thjesht me erdh interesant ajo qe the se emri Kristian qenka emer Evrope per ate qesa me hahahaaaaa ok,ky eshte emer i fes.

Sa per info cfar emrash duhet te perdorim qe te hym ne Evrop.

----------


## gimche

> Lol
> 
> Emri "Sara" vjen nga Bibla Hebraike, gruja e Arbrahamit e ka pas emrin Sara. Por gjendet edhe në Kuran ky emër (si dhe te Testamenti i Vjetër), ama Bibla Hebraike është më e vjetër se Kurani prandaj copyright-i i ngelet asaj. Në Shqipëri ky emër është shumë i përdorur, bile edhe në versionin "Sarah".


Po mirë nuk mund të themi se është emer Kristian, ngase edhe vet Abrahami pranohet nga Muslimanët, çfarë tash të themi se Abrahami ishte Kristian?! Jo rasisht përmenden nga e gjithë bota fetë Abrahamike, ngase jo gjithkund janë në kundërshtim, kanë ca parime të përbashkëta

----------


## sdi-gja

> pa idetitetin ton fetar e kombtar ne nuk mujm me arrit asgje nese do fshehi do jemi popull i humbur
> 
> nese na mohohet identiteti fetar e kombtar neve sna vyn asgje be
> 
> *ne jemi musliman shqiptar ne tjeter smundemi mu ba* nese be na pranon si musliman mir mirpo nese nuk na pranon ne  be per shkak te fes nuk do ishte ne rregull te asimilojm fen dhe kulturen ton ne jemi te till tjer smundemi mu ba


Primen? S'mundesh me u ba ndrysh? ne dac te futesh ne Evrope duhet te pranosh gjanat elementare te Evropes. Islami eshte kundra tyne

----------

